# Windows10 boot camp vers virtualbox



## antoine75015 (6 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour 
J'ai un Mac mini 2011 (capitan,ssd256,8Go ram)avec Windows10 sur boot camp (gratuit par mise à jour avec Windows7)
Il y t'il la possibilité de transférer la partition windows10+licence vers virtualbox car je m'en sert pas beaucoup.
Si oui comment 
Merci d'avance


----------



## andr3 (10 Septembre 2016)

Techniquement tout est possible.

Pratiquement, vu la politique M$ par rapport à la licence Windows 10, c'est pas gagné.

Ce que tu peux essayer, c'est de faire :

1) dd if=<volume boot camp> of=<volume où l'image de boot camp sera faite>
2) dans VB, importer l'image créé

dd est une commande *nix qui permet de cloner un file system. 

Après, normalement si tout se passe bien, tu va devoir démarrer ta VM en mode repair pour que Windows s'adapte à son nouvel environnement.

Maintenant, je ne suis pas sur que Windows 10 soit réactivé comme il le faut ... Tu risques de devoir expliquer au support de M$ ce que tu as fait pour qu'il autorise la réactivation.


----------

